# 1911 Custom Work



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a gunsmith that could install tritium night sights, do a trigger job, and possibly replace the safety on a like-new, Parkerized, ten year old, Springfield 1911? I would like to bring it up to a good carry grade pistol. 

I have searched online and found a number of gunsmiths, but I wondered if anyone has experience with someone they would recommend? The nearest city to me is Tucson and there is no one there who will do the work. So I am willing to send it somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.robarguns.com/

They're in Phoenix.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Crazy question...

Have you called Springfield Custom? Their prices can be awesome... and the turn around is very good...

No one does Springfields better...

JeffWard


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for both suggestions. I'm going to look them up, and maybe chat with them once I get my pistol out here from my house back east. Not too long now.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Teddy jacobson in sugarland, texas @ actions by "t" or alex hamilton in san antonio, texas @ 10-ring precision can git-er-done for you. I promise you will be extremely happy with their work. Robar in arizona is also very good plus you can get it refinished at the same time. I like their "npe" finish the best.


----------



## gpo1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

Arizona, like NW Arkansas, is pretty much a capital of 1911 smiths. Ted Yost, Don Williams, Robar etc. Any of them are excellent. Also, as mentioned, the Springfield Custom Shop. They might be a little quicker, too.


----------

